# Generic Drugs



## ShellyMcG (Jul 29, 2002)

Many years ago, I was told---by an allergist--not to take generic drugs. I have had many reactions to brand drugs, so until last week have never taken a generic drug.My prescription was filled for generic Darvocet by mistake. I did not check it before I left the pharmacy. I could see the bottle, and the color of the pills was the same. When I got home, I thought "What the heck--it has been a long time since I was told not to take generics.







The next evening---Sunday,11/10--I had to go to the immediate care center--I was itching (no hives) and shaking.







This is not new, but it has been a long time. I was given Benadryl IV, and a shot of Epinephrine. Got a prescription for 40 mgs. Prednisone, and was told to take Benadryl and it on Monday. Then to continue with the Prednisone for a total of 4 days with another antihistamine----Allegra 60 mg.Well, it has been a circus since then. The Prednisone made me shake, so I tapered off of it. My Rheumi--who prescribed the Darvocet-- and I have tried different combinations of different meds. Monday-- 11/18--he told me to see an allergist. She said to keep taking the antihistamines, and it will finally work it's way out of my system. So, it has now been 11 days, and I am still itching.







Gettin better though







? 1---Have any of you had this experience with generic drugs?? 2---Have any of you ever had an allergic reaction last this long?Thanx---just wonderingShelly


----------



## LittleStalker (Nov 25, 2002)

In regards to generic medications there is no real reason why you should be more allergic to them than brand medications. Its possible that your sensitive to specific fillers but they could be found in brand name products as well. Often times generic drugs are manufactured by the same company as brangs name drugs...for example, Unithroid a brand name of synthetic thyroid is made by the same company that manufactered thyrox (generic) by jerome stevens. Again with Minocin and minocycline that was manufactored as ledierles. Ortho Novum 1/35 is manufactured by watson, so is its generic, necon 1/35


----------

